# Since I know the wonder of prayers said here



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

<span style="color:#9932cc">When my son, Jason, was in his motorcycle accident, the prayers said here for him, helped so very much, I KNOW! 

Again I am asking for prayers. My Mom, had spine surgery on Tuesday, Nov. 18, in Alexandria, Virginia. That evening after the surgery, both my Dad and sister felt she was herself. She asked for her dentures and glasses and even kidded with them a bit. When my sister went back on Wednesday morning, my Mom was not "herself" at all. She lacked focus, was combative and could not form a complete sentence. Thursday she was worse. Tests were run for stoke, and nothing showed up. Her doctors thought perhaps she had a negative reaction to some of her medicine, so they stopped the pain meds. This morning when my sister went, my Mom was even worse. Not reactive at all.

Please say a prayer asking for help so her doctors can figure out what is wrong and treat it, help her to recover.

Thank YOU!

I have faith,
Melanie</span>


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Melanie, you & your mother will be in my thoughts! :grouphug: 

I hope the Dr's are able to identify the cause of this, and get her on the road to recovery very quickly!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Be assured you Mom is in my prayers and that this set-back will be easily addressed!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Mel,

I'm so sorry to hear about your mother. I hope it is nothing too serious, and she recovers completely. My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

rayer: Praying for your Mom rayer:


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

I pray that your mom will be healed according to our God's great mercy May He grant you and your family strength and peace during this difficult time.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Sending prayers for your Mom, you, & your family, Mel. rayer: rayer: rayer: Keep us updated on her condition. :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Mel, My MIL went to the hospital thinking she was having a heart attack and she didn't but while she was in for test, she went through a similiar situation and they thought she had a stroke. She stayed for a week and she finally got back to normal and after a lot of test, they could not determine what happened. This has been several years ago and she is as strong as ever. She was 87 her birthday in Sept. I will pray for your Mom's recovery. Please keep us posted.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Thinking of you and your family! rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

So sorry about your mom - sure hope they figure it out soon and get her back to normal. :grouphug:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

aww Mel I am sooooooo sorry.
You know your mom and you and your whole family will be in my prayers and thoughts.
I hope she gets through this and will be ok.
Sending love and hugs :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Mel, you bet I'm praying for your mom. Many, many prayers, are coming your way.

Hugs to you, dear friend :grouphug:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Mel I am so sorry that your mum isn't well, I pray the doctors can find what the problem is and that she soon responds to treatment and makes a full recovery :grouphug: 
Please know that you and your mum and family are in my prayers rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Mel we will certainly remember you and your mom in our thoughts and prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Sending prayers that they can figure out what is going on and that she will be well. Hugs to you Mel.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

<div align='center'> rayer: :heart: rayer: :heart: rayer: 

:grouphug:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Gosh, that's so scary! Oh Melanie, I'm so sorry your mom is going through this. I will be thinking about and praying for her, as well as the rest of your family. Hugs to you.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'll keep your mom, her doctors and your family in my prayers.


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Melanie, I am so very sorry to hear about the difficult time your mom is having at this time. You and your family will be kept in me and my husband's thoughts and prayers that all turns out well. Sending warm hugs and well wishes. :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Sending prayers and positive thoughts, Mel. :grouphug: :grouphug: Please keep us posted.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Melanie, I'm sorry your Mom had to undergo surgery, and I hate to read she isn't doing so well. It probably is some sort of medication causing her problems. I know that happened with my Dad after having surgery. You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers. Best wishes for a full recovery for your Mother.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

rayer:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm so sorry about your mother Melanie - I hope they find out what's wrong and will treat her accordingly.

I have a special prayer for her tonight.

Hugs to you and your family :grouphug:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Melanie your family are in my thoughts and prayers rayer: I hope everything works out for your Mother :grouphug: Sarah


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Prayers for your mother and your family


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

aww Melanie :grouphug: I'm so sorry to hear about your mom

rayer: rayer:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

you are so right Melanie, God hears our prayers 

Heavenly Father I praise you and thank you for lovng each of us. You find great joy when we come to you. I ask Father that you would touch this dear mom. I ask that the doctors would beable to find out what is causing all these problems. Lord be with her tonight and be with Melanie also, give them rest. I ask this all in the precious name of my Savior Jesus Christ. Amen


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry about your mom. I hope & pray she will get better. rayer:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

So sorry to hear about your mom.

I hope she recovers quickly. 

Positive thoughts going your way! :grouphug:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Melanie, I am so very sorry your mom isn't doing well. I will keep her in my prayers for sure. rayer: rayer: 

I pray they can figure out what's causing this, and she recovers quickly. :grouphug:


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

Melanie, I'll keep your mom in my prayers and that the drs can find out whats wrong. Keep faith....God is the great physician. rayer:


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

Melanie...I pray your mom gets better. I know how scary it can be. My mom has not been in the best of health for years but I do remember several years ago...she had surgery to remove her gallbladder. It was pretty serious as she had a cancerous turmor growing in it. Anyway...after the surgery..she was fine. The next day...she went down hill. She was screaming at everyone ....talking to people who were not there....she even called 911 and told them someone was trying to kill her. It got to the point where she didnt recongnize any of us. The doctors had no idea what was wrong. She eventually got better over a period of several days. The drs just figured it was a reaction to her meds. So...I pray your mom is just having an upset to her meds and she will fully recover. :grouphug:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Melanie~So sorry to hear about your Mom. Sending good thoughts and prayers for her. rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Melanie I'm really sorry to hear your mom is having problems. I hope she's better soon. Prayers for your mom, you and your family.
Let us know how she's doing.
:grouphug:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Oh, Melanie - I am so sorry. I am sending positive thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Melanie, I am so sorry to hear about your mom. I am definitely saying prayers for her that she recovers quickly and like others have said that it's just a reaction to the medicine she is on and nothing more serious. Hugs.

Linda


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Thank you all for your positive thoughts and prayers. Also thank you for sharing the stories with me about your loved ones experiances.

Today my Mom was moved into ICU, there she can get better care. Also they have found elevated levels of ammonia in her brain and liver so they are looking into that.

My sister swears our Mom was fine Tuesday evening after the surgery. Stephanie and my Dad left my Mom at 8:00 PM and she was smiling and fine. By 8 AM when my sister returned to the hospital, our Mom was not fine. So whatever is going on, seems to have happened over night the first night. And we may never know.

Again thank you all for the prayers, I KNOW God is listening.

I have faith,
Melanie


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Stephanie, my sister called this afternoon and told me that our Mom's oxygen level is up and the ammonia level is down. YEAH!!! Thank God! 

Thank you all for the prayers, please continue them.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hi Mel, I'm just seeing your post now- what a scare! I'm glad your mom is doing better - but what happened???? do they know what caused this??? 

I hope and pray she continues to improve.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (MissMelanie @ Nov 24 2008, 09:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=676165


> Stephanie, my sister called this afternoon and told me that our Mom's oxygen level is up and the ammonia level is down. YEAH!!! Thank God!
> 
> Thank you all for the prayers, please continue them.[/B]


Oh this is good news! I hope she continues to improve!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahh Melanie so good to see that latest update!! Prayers will continue for your Mom!


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I really hope that she continues to improve! Continued prayers to your family....


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I"m so sorry to hear about your mother, but I"m glad to see the ammonia levels are dropping. :smheat: I pray that your mothers continues to improve and get better. Many prayers and get well wishes! rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Things seemed to be getting better and then NOT better. Seems my Mom is suffering from Post Operative Cognitive Dysfunction and the worse of this is that many people die within a year of surgery from this. :huh: 

Please keep up the positive thoughts and prayers for my Mom, Judy. THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I'm hoping she has many more BETTER days!! :grouphug:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear what your mother is going through. You and your mother will be in my

prayers. Please stay strong. :grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Melanie i'm sorry that your mom isn't doing well i will keep her in my prayers. :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm sorry to hear about your mother and I'm so sorry for having missed this post! I will keep her in my prayers that this is resolved quickly with no ill effects.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm sorry your mom is having such a tough time, Mel. I'll keep her and your family in prayer.


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Just letting you know that you and your mom are in my thoughts and prayers. :wub:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

:grouphug: rayer: I'm praying for your Mom.




Joy


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

Melanie, 

Your mom and your family are in my prayers! I hope things get better soon!


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Melanie,

I'm just seeing your post about your mom now. I will be thinking about her and praying for a quick recovery :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Just to let you know I'm thinking of you and your Mom and continuing prayers.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I am so sorry. I did not see this post till today.  I will keep your mom in my prayers. I hope everything is ok.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I hope your mom will fully recover soon. So sorry to hear what she's been going through.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I just noticed this post. I'm so sorry your mother is not doing well after surgery. Such a strange reaction unless she didn't get enough oxygen or her heart stopped during surgery. I hope she will soon recover. rayer:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Your Mother will be in my thoughts, I hope she recovers soon :grouphug:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Dec 1 2008, 08:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=680917


> I just noticed this post. I'm so sorry your mother is not doing well after surgery. Such a strange reaction unless she didn't get enough oxygen or her heart stopped during surgery. I hope she will soon recover. rayer:[/B]


My sister and I suspect this VERY thing happened during surgery, yet she has not been able to get any of the doctors to admit it.  

Thank you all for the prayers and positive thoughts. :grouphug:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

GREAT NEWS.... I spoke with my Mom today, finally! My sister called me and told me, "quick call Mommy, she is back." I could hardly dial the phone fast enough. We spoke for about 5 minutes, she is still confused a bit, but only about how much time has past, while she was out of it. She is itching to get up and get moving, so more power to her.

I am just so thankful I can't even find words.

She will most likely be in the hospital another week and then moved to rehap until about year's end.

Thank you all for your prayers and positive thoughts, they are working, they ARE!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Awesome news, Melanie! :chili: :chili: :chili: I hope more wonderful news will follow! :biggrin:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm so happy to hear that your mom is doing so much better!! What great news :chili: :chili:


----------

